# Good riding in Aptos?



## charleym (Oct 21, 2008)

I will be staying in Aptos for 4 days in August, and while my friends are drinking beer on the beach, I'd like to get in some 40-70 mile training rides. I'm not familier with Aptos. Anybody got some good routes?


----------



## LucasValleyRider (Jul 20, 2008)

We took a vacation to Aptos last April, and I found a number of great rides by doing a search on MapMyRide.com. Really nice routes into the Santa Cruz mountains. Here is a link to my favorite of the four rides that I took:

http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/8015334


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/ThinkCooper-Spring-Ride-and-BBQ

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Empire-Grade-with-spur-climbs

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/santa-cruz/519123916504364776

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/santa-cruz/642123916626086418

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/santa-cruz/611124326693098830


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

charleym said:


> I will be staying in Aptos for 4 days in August, and while my friends are drinking beer on the beach, I'd like to get in some 40-70 mile training rides. I'm not familier with Aptos. Anybody got some good routes?


Lots of great routes from Aptos, as Cooper already listed. If you bring a mountain bike, you can ride up the Aptos Creek Trail, all the way to where it meets up with the Ridge Trail, then do some killer riding in Soquel Demonstration Forest. Riding up from Aptos and doing a full loop in Demo would be an epic ride worth many beers.


----------



## charleym (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I think I'll bring my mountain bike and extend and few days.


----------

